# Burl, tell me about these GATC cars



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,

A while back right after Burl linked his ACI label making program I stumbled into this picture but never found anything else so I had let it go.










I came into Largescale in late 2006 so maybe I missed the posts about these cars but I've never seen anything about them since.

Now, with that said, Mike R. has just added the thread by Burl that showed his High sided gondola and castings. 

Well I figured out where those pictures were hosted and found the rest of Burls GATC Airslide hopper car pictures.






























Burl, did you ever offer these for sale? If not why not? It seems like a great opportunity for a great and very common car. Lots of paint schemes including the classic 'Wonder Bread/ Hostess Cakes' car.

I have been thinking of doing something like these but yours looks as good (or better) than anything I'd do.

Great model by the way!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I maybe wrong, but I think Burl 's great work got to be a "job" and took all the fun out of it. 

Just like I would like to buy one of each of Brians great work.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Marty, and he sold his line of H0 kits to another mfgr. His stuff is very nice for sure, he is quite the craftsman.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, that was one of the very first kits I made. It was unusually complicated and hard to cast. If I had it to do over again, I certainly would have designed it differently.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

Thanks for the reply. Too bad about it being complicated. It looks like a great model. 

I know what you mean though, as each build we learn a little more and get better at simplifying construction.


----------

